# New CorelDRAW/rStones Demonstration - Scatter Effect



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a Video Demonstration using rStones for a scatter effect.

Now this general process has been discussed before but this has a bit of a twist to it that I think will be interesting for rStones users and non rStones users as well.

CorelDRAW with rStones - Rhinestone Scatter Effect - YouTube


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey just checked out your rhinestone vids on youtube - good stuff I have rstones but also use Drawstone not many people have heard of it!! It is a simillar Macro possibly same designer has a cool random fill option which you can set to use more than one stone size and intensity of fill within a given shape!! Thought I'd share that with you as believe it would be faster with a little more control. Also does one major thing even my Corel X5 is missing adds lasso tool functionality to corel without any fancy macro scripts - I love it. Also select by stone colour, size etc. I only use rstones demo but think I need to upgrade for control point fuctionality!!

Also I thought Dizzy shape was my little dirty secret obviously not!!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

PABLO82 said:


> adds lasso tool functionality to corel without any fancy macro scripts


Can you explain what you mean by that? Sounds interesting... I read the manual, looked at the website... I didn't find a single mention of the word lasso on the website or the help file?

Kevin


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well corel doesn't really allow for lasso capabilities - sure you can use the shape tool i think but can't get it to work universally. Basically drawstone allows you to draw a shape with the freehand tool for example and then select the stones underneath. Also if you fill that shape with colour it will change the colour of the stones underneath it and change to the relevant powerclip rhinestone image... Application? Zebra font, intricate designs etc. If shapes overlaps it doesn't like it but works majority of the time. Of course this is a macro so I assume you could write this in or possibly do it via corel menus, I could have missed something basic with corel- wouldn't be the first time!! 
Incidently I'd like a tool that allows you to auto starburst an effect that starts densley filled and gets more sparse. Achievable with Drawstone though.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh yeah I see what you are talking about there and that is pretty cool... I actually have that functionality in another macro called eCut as well but it is pretty cool...

Kevin


----------



## GlitzIt (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how to do the scatter pattern using WinPC?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have WinPC Sign 2010 but don't use it so I'm certainly no expert... But I'm 99.9% certain WinPC Sign doesn't have a similar feature as what I demonstrated in CorelDRAW. 

You could just manually scatter some stones one by one in WinPC Sign and get the job done although it would take some time.

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that? Sounds interesting... I read the manual, looked at the website... I didn't find a single mention of the word lasso on the website or the help file?
> 
> Kevin


Late to the party -- but LASSO is exactly what I have been craving when looking at all of these programs. Yesterday I downloaded Make the Cut and was manipulating stones manually - I would have killed for a lasso tool to be able to draw around what I wanted to change...lasso should be included in ALL drawing applications!


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

PABLO82 said:


> Hey just checked out your rhinestone vids on youtube - good stuff I have rstones but also use Drawstone not many people have heard of it!! It is a simillar Macro possibly same designer has a cool random fill option which you can set to use more than one stone size and intensity of fill within a given shape!! Thought I'd share that with you as believe it would be faster with a little more control. Also does one major thing even my Corel X5 is missing adds lasso tool functionality to corel without any fancy macro scripts - I love it. Also select by stone colour, size etc. I only use rstones demo but think I need to upgrade for control point fuctionality!!
> 
> Also I thought Dizzy shape was my little dirty secret obviously not!!


Scatter is fine, but scatter with different size stones is BEAUTIFUL. You could theoretically select an area around the design to fill, then scatter it with ss10, then move out a bit and make another ring of scattered ss8, then another smaller, less dense ring of ss6 -- THAT would be gorgeous. Since I'm still new, I would assume this would require either several sized cuts on the same template, then filling with the largest stones first - or layers with each subsequent layer being filled with the smaller stone.. seems like it would be easy enough to do on the same template, no?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Scatter is fine, but scatter with different size stones is BEAUTIFUL. You could theoretically select an area around the design to fill, then scatter it with ss10, then move out a bit and make another ring of scattered ss8, then another smaller, less dense ring of ss6 -- THAT would be gorgeous. Since I'm still new, I would assume this would require either several sized cuts on the same template, then filling with the largest stones first - or layers with each subsequent layer being filled with the smaller stone.. seems like it would be easy enough to do on the same template, no?


You can do it all on template in theory filling the largest holes first... In practice it can be a little tricky as the stones don't always stay put once they are in place... That said you have the basic concept down and it can be done in a single template... If I'm filling lots of holes I will likely do a template for each size stone... If it's not a ton of stones I will do it in one template...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> You can do it all on template in theory filling the largest holes first... In practice it can be a little tricky as the stones don't always stay put once they are in place... That said you have the basic concept down and it can be done in a single template... If I'm filling lots of holes I will likely do a template for each size stone... If it's not a ton of stones I will do it in one template...
> 
> Kevin


I could also fill the larger stones, press transfer tape - lift, then fill smaller stones, repress........correct? Oh wait, the smaller stones will then fill in the bigger holes.....I guess I'd need to be a little more detailed when doing it this way --


----------

